# CrunchBang Linux 9.04.01



## NewsBytes (Jul 22, 2010)

CrunchBang Linux is a Debian based linux distribution. We used the 9.04.01 stable version for this review although the CrunchBang 10 'Statler' Alpha 2 version was released on June 25th. 
On booting it asks for four options like LiveCD installation, safe graphics mode, checking of discs among other things which is quite good. One has to go into the Live CD mode which takes you to a no frills home page with CRUNCHBANG LINUX written on the background. It has the system information pane alongw...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

